# Yellow Squash with tough skin



## dragonjaze

Hello, HT'ers! I wasn't sure if this question should go in gardening, preserving or cooking, so mods, move if you think best.

I have some yellow squash that have some tough skins on them. Some of them I picked too late, and we had a little bit of a water issue earlier in the garden, so I think I've fixed the cause of the problem.

My question is: What do I do the ones I've already got? I sauteed some before realizing, and the hard skins were nasty.

I usually freeze my summer squash in slices. Can I just peel these with a veggie peeler and freeze as normal? Would be just the flesh, which is still pretty tasty.

Help? I don't want to waste them.


----------



## jwal10

Yes, If you can eat the flesh, go ahead. I would try it first to see before wasting time IF not good....James


----------



## Christine81

When it gets to that stage, I halve the squash, use a spoon to scoop out the seeds (they start to get too mature and the tissue around them gets pithy), them use the knife to chop off the skin (don't want to dull my peeler on the tough skin), then shred what's left for zucchini bread or to hide in soup, chili, etc.


----------



## Fire-Man

dragonjaze said:


> My question is: What do I do the ones I've already got? I sauteed some before realizing, and the hard skins were nasty.
> 
> Help? I don't want to waste them.


 
I feed mine that are like that to the animals/worm/soldier fly larva------No waste---they got to eat too!

Even putting them in a compost pile is not a waste-----helps make good compost!


----------

